# Residency Question



## Gtdonna (Nov 23, 2011)

My husband is a British citizen and also has British Overseas Terrority citizenship. From my understanding if we wish to move to Italy all he needs to do is travel here find a place to rent and I as his wife being a non EU nation can come on a tourist visa and he can apply for residency for me?

Please explain thanks as we are in Italy currently but have not gone to the Questera as yet as we just got here on vacation but have been talking about returning to live as there are some business opportunities we wish to pursue.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No he needs to qualify for residency. It's fairly low bar but he still needs to hit the requirements.

Place to live
Health care
Income or savings.

Once he gets residency then he can get you residency.


----------

